

How to Improve Your Google Ranking: Myths and Reality [ppt] - rlander
http://www.cs.northwestern.edu/~asu224/doc/google-ranking.ppt

======
rorrr
I don't think people will open a PPT file from a random person. Convert it so
images or something.

Here's a Google doc link:

[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&s...](http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBgQxQEwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdocs.google.com%2Fviewer%3Fa%3Dv%26q%3Dcache%3AJkzGilTFt5cJ%3Awww.cs.northwestern.edu%2F~asu224%2Fdoc%2Fgoogle-
ranking.ppt%2Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.cs.northwestern.edu%2F~asu224%2Fdoc%2Fgoogle-
ranking.ppt%26hl%3Den%26gl%3Dus%26pid%3Dbl%26srcid%3DADGEESjdHjem1Dq0UQEd8SYo32yvnD-q4fY88U64xAuGJKZ34Cn6ztAyrO2l5vEQe8EU3u1CENrGPC8j2eBA4uoBfLjA83HrtmxrSNYZy82x5ojtoFtH6UH3xx_-
BlzSRDWuoYHd55Wc%26sig%3DAHIEtbQmK00eQdzD0hJOj-
uc4v0EbqeXIg&ei=MvphTrbuCKHhiAKHtaW0Cg&usg=AFQjCNH-
nwmyISI-e7QfvbKoa5Wl2hBCmw&sig2=Nrkn2t-v2Q8FwNrf-67nPg)

